# What is this jig?



## loiblb (Jul 6, 2015)

What does it do?
Thanks


----------



## ErichK (Aug 1, 2016)

It appears to be a Miter gauge angle-setter. You put pins in the holes that correspond to the angle that you're looking for, yoou put the slot over the miter gauge bar, and move the miter until it is tight against the two pins.

ETA: Actually, it might not be for a miter gauge since the pins aren't perpendicular to the bar, but it IS for setting something like it. The presence of 2 miter bar slots makes me think it is for a tenon jig or some other type of fence-based thing.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

No idea other than it's for setting an angle on something.


----------



## nightguy (Aug 2, 2016)

something like this I bet
http://www.shopsmith.com/ownersite/catalog/miterset.htm


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I remember seeing ads for that some years ago. Can't remember the name other than the word "fox" comes to mind.

It can be turned 90 degrees and in the advertisement I saw you put pins in the holes, clamp the stock with your own clamp and cut tenons.


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

I seen something like that at an old farmers barn close to Roswell. Just saying.


----------

